# Share your Toddler/Pre School Activities Here!



## brunettebimbo

I thought it would be good to share activity ideas here. 

I know I for one struggle for new ideas!

Here are some of today's rain day activities

Get your little one to put the right amount of pasta on each plate to match number. 
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/8B2073D2-FAF5-434C-809B-DCDBA0067638_zps6bhtaujc.jpg

This was Tristan's favourite today, he must have done it 100 times already :lol: Float or sink. Let your LO put them into the water then separate into float or sink. 
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/E268C99F-A3CC-4644-9F75-71B63C23B588_zpsf7g35wbt.jpg

Get some coloured paper and write the colour of paper to match the colour. Get some plain paper and write the names of each colour in black. Get your LO to match them up. 
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/CB25E914-590F-4FB1-B3EF-9325C6CB6A28_zpsbhueac6w.jpg


----------



## AngelofTroy

Great ideas! I can't wait until Micah's old enough to try this sort of thing. We do a lot of water play and exploring floating and sinking, and lots of naming things including colours, but nothing that structured yet.


----------



## cait

We throw balloons into a big pot that hangs on our wall (so like balloon basketball)
Roll, kick or hit a ball into a box on its side on the floor.

Painting, colouring in and crafts e.g. making paper plates into masks; making a 'dinosaur world' for her dinosaur toys (with cardboard, papier mache, empty toilet roll tubes etc.); sticking pom poms, sequins and animal stickers onto pictures we've drawn or birthday cards for relatives.

Mostly LO likes to play with her toys and make up things to do with them e.g. put them all to bed, have picnics or tea parties, make birthday cakes for them in her kitchen etc.


----------



## binxyboo

we practised scissor work the other day and used up all the junk mail flyers that came through the door by cutting pictures out of the magazines/catalogues and gluing them onto a piece of paper.


----------



## charlie15

Great idea for a thread! I have nothing to offer as dd is only 14 months but looking for ideas for when the time comes. Can't wait until I can do some of these creative things with her!


----------



## bananaz

This "pushing puff balls" activity has been a big hit. I used an oatmeal canister instead.

https://engagingtoddleractivities.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/dsc_0642.jpg?w=300&h=199​
You can also use the puff balls for sorting activities. Sometimes I will draw different colored circles on a piece of paper and then we put all the balls of that color in the circle.

Pipe cleaners are fun too: https://engagingtoddleractivities.wordpress.com/2010/03/26/homemade-toy-pipe-cleaners-in-a-bottle/

Muffin tins can be great for sorting games, or you can put various items in the tins and cover each one with masking tape that the toddler has to take off to see what's inside.


----------



## brunettebimbo

One of our favourites is sticking on our wellies, going to feed the ducks, splash in muddy puddles, go for a walk and find leaves etc then come home and make leaf pictures :)


----------



## Zephram

I love this thread! My LO is not even 15 months yet - when can you start doing the more complex ones?


----------



## NoodleSnack

Thought I would post this here for my own future reference:

https://handsonaswegrow.com/no-setu..._medium=referral&utm_campaign=crowdignite.com

I'm so going to try this when he understands the names of the objects:

Simple Scavenger Hunt: Simply hand your kids a bag and call out an object or describe an object and send them off to find it. It&#8217;s a perfect activity while you&#8217;re getting supper ready.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Noodle I pinned that on Pinterest the other day. Some good ideas :)


----------



## Loui1001

Some great ideas here!


----------



## XJessicaX

bananaz said:


> This "pushing puff balls" activity has been a big hit. I used an oatmeal canister instead.
> 
> https://engagingtoddleractivities.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/dsc_0642.jpg?w=300&h=199​
> You can also use the puff balls for sorting activities. Sometimes I will draw different colored circles on a piece of paper and then we put all the balls of that color in the circle.
> 
> Pipe cleaners are fun too: https://engagingtoddleractivities.wordpress.com/2010/03/26/homemade-toy-pipe-cleaners-in-a-bottle/
> 
> Muffin tins can be great for sorting games, or you can put various items in the tins and cover each one with masking tape that the toddler has to take off to see what's inside.

Genius! DD2 would LOVE this!


----------



## XJessicaX

Something DD1 loves is sticking googly eyes onto photos on magazines!


----------



## jenny82

Subscribing to this thread as I'm a little in need of inspiration. Morning activities have become a little stale so I need a plan for this week.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

My DD is really good with counting but she sometimes struggles to recognise the number so I'm definitely going to try the pasta one with her.

Love the sink and swim idea too. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## _jellybean_

Great ideas. My lo's almost 2...we are going to start doing more crafty type things with him. All we do now is finger paint, and color. Great ideas ladies!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Another one which my son enjoys is when you get 3 different shaped pastas and place in a large bowl then set 3 desperate bowls up and he has to desperate the pasta into each bowl!


----------



## babybaker2011

Great thread!

We use chalk, crayons and markers to create art as well as paint. We use stickers, wiggly eyes, pom-poms & feathers. I bought some blank, white masks and faces at a craft store for really cheap and we decorate those. We make shapes, animals, etc out of modeling clay. We make/cook simple things such as gelatin, fruit smoothies, etc. 

For smaller children, you (the parent) can put rice/beans/sand in a bottle and of course tape it really well or even put colored water in a bottle. My lo still plays with hers and it kept her entertained for a while, especially the liquid bottles.

I also bought some wooden things such as a bird-feeder (small) for less than a dollar and we will be painting that when it gets warmer and putting it outside.

I also make sensory boxes/bins where I put rice/beans/sand in the box/bin and hide different items in there and she "finds" them and we talk about the different textures, etc.


----------



## bluebird11

It's not really an activity but my lo likes to play in his tent and we have picnic lunch in there. He has a sun tent in our living room but he also likes to make a tent with a sheet and couple of chairs.


----------



## angel2010

Today we used a medicine dropper to drop colored vinegar into a container of baking soda to watch it bubble. 
I love the ideas you posted!


----------



## AngelofTroy

We made a postbox the other day and Micah posted an assortment of cards, bricks and junk mail! It was great fun and he learnt about size and shape and judging what was too big to fit through. 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20140123_141117_zpsf341e153.jpg


----------



## emsie_123

We played with tissue paper and glue today. She ripped it up in tiny pieces and glued it on to paper and some paper plates. She also glued some tissue that i had cut into little stars, hearts and shapes as well. We sprinkled some glitter for that extra wow factor ;)

I do need to starf doing more craft stuff with my lo, she loves it


----------



## AngelUK

Lovely thread. Need to subscribe for ideas. :)


----------



## katy1985

Lovely thread, I need to start doing more things like this with my dd. We do painting, play doh, stickers mainly craft stuff. I'm a bit uptight about making a mess which I need to overcome!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Katy a shower curtain is usually great for mess!!


----------



## d_b

Today DS1 spent ages gluing (with a gluestick) shapes I cut out of construction paper to a blank piece of paper. Then he ripped up a piece of paper and glued those pieces on too. 

We do a lot of drawing, coloring, and play doh but I have some great ideas from this thread! I need to get some contact paper, DS1 will love that.


----------



## binxyboo

katy1985 said:


> Lovely thread, I need to start doing more things like this with my dd. We do painting, play doh, stickers mainly craft stuff. *I'm a bit uptight about making a mess which I need to overcome!*

Supermarkets sell plastic party table covers for about £1.


----------



## AngelUK

Just curious, do your children stay on the shower curtain/by the covered table etc with the glues and the paints or do you put them in their highchairs?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've always just put it on the floor and sat him on it.


----------



## Gc85

Today we made and played with DIY moon sand

From this...
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm303/gemma_cunliffe/6d2a422a9e8eaa9c3a44d48832f4b5d0_zps65140cc0.jpg

To this...
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm303/gemma_cunliffe/cce1797b57a721d658c315678f80ca3c_zpsd7cc71f9.jpg

We love moon sand :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

That looks fun...........And Messy! :rofl:


----------



## Gc85

brunettebimbo said:


> That looks fun...........And Messy! :rofl:

It's actually not too bad, just brush up the mess, just have to careful with certain fabrics cause it can leave oily marks :thumbup:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Me and DD played the pasta plate game and the sink or swim game today and she absolutely loved them!

So I just had to come back and say thank you again for sharing, I need to invest in some more sink/swim objects as we exhausted most objects in the house today :rofl:

Thank you love :flower::kiss::hugs:


----------



## ds0910

Following! I'm trying to find activities to do with my 17 month old. He loves to dump thing so im not sure how doing the pasta, sand and beans in bowls and letting him play with them would work or how long it would last before winding up all over the floor lol. Love the putting things in bottles though!!


----------



## Blizzard

We do the classics, finger painting and do on. I should be more as his understanding is growing fast.


----------



## brunettebimbo

We made birds from paper plates this week :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Itsychik

Oh my, you ladies are so creative! Love the ideas, thank you!! I've been trying to think of some unique things to do with my 2.5 year old... We'll try some of these things this week!

Thanks for the ideas!! :flower:


----------



## BintUmmi

Following, lots of great ideas.


----------



## mwah_xx

We played with rainbow spaghetti today - messy but I use his empty padding pool inside!! In the process I've dyed my hands with food colouring!!

We also did edible finger paint (1 cup cornflour, 1 cup cold water, 3 cups boiling water, mix cornflour and cold water together, add boiling water, mix on stove until its custard consistency and add food colouring!! My plain leftover is stored in an empty squeezy mayo jar!!) I didn't think of the paddling pool then and his Highchair wasn't really big enough todo it. I also dyed him blue for the day with it.......


----------



## Numero_uno

Some great ideas here!


----------



## kizzyt

Great ideas, love this thread! How does the pom pom game work?


----------



## kizzyt

And the moon sand? Just mix baby oil and flour?


----------



## AngelofTroy

A BnB classic 

Pipe cleaners in a colander!

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20140211_131206_zps62a7a449.jpg


----------



## SassyLou

Fantastic thread x


----------



## Seity

Huh, we don't do anything like that. My son plays lego xbox games.


----------



## Maggs

We did the pasta shape sorting in muffin tins yesterday. It kept DS amused for almost an hr and a half! Which is nice seeing as how I'm sick right now. He also loves glitter. We made a Valentine card for daddy yesterday.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Maggs said:


> We did the pasta shape sorting in muffin tins yesterday. It kept DS amused for almost an hr and a half! Which is nice seeing as how I'm sick right now. He also loves glitter. We made a Valentine card for daddy yesterday.

Amazing isn't it!? The things I think will keep Tristan amused longest usually don't and it's the things that I think he won't be to fond of! :lol:

Good idea for the card! What did you do? We are stuck in today so may do that!

AngelofTroy what ages do you think that goes up to!?


----------



## AngelofTroy

brunettebimbo said:


> Maggs said:
> 
> 
> We did the pasta shape sorting in muffin tins yesterday. It kept DS amused for almost an hr and a half! Which is nice seeing as how I'm sick right now. He also loves glitter. We made a Valentine card for daddy yesterday.
> 
> Amazing isn't it!? The things I think will keep Tristan amused longest usually don't and it's the things that I think he won't be to fond of! :lol:
> 
> Good idea for the card! What did you do? We are stuck in today so may do that!
> 
> AngelofTroy what ages do you think that goes up to!?Click to expand...

I don't know! I imagine you could make it more complicated for older ones, make patterns or lines of one colour? Or thread beads onto the pipe cleaners?


----------



## Maggs

I drew a heart shape on white card then I helped him trace it with glue and he scribbled glue in the middle so it has a pretty pattern. Then sprinkled on loads of red glitter. I glued the white card paper inside a red piece of paper folded in half and I'll get him to colour and draw on it later.


----------



## cait

We made moon sand at the weekend (flour, food colouring, baby oil) and it was a big hit! So thanks to whoever mentioned it :)

We also made a puppet show using a cardboard box cut into a 'theatre' and painted.
Then made paper cones for bodies and stuck faces on them (cardboard with googly eyes etc. and drawings). The cones can either stand up or fit over a hand. Empty toilet roll tubes would probably be good too!

I just found these so think I will print and let DD colour these in this weekend to add to the collection!
https://www.auntannie.com/Puppets/ConeFinger/


----------



## brunettebimbo

We made a car tunnel today. I have been collecting toilet roll tubes and kitchen roll tubes ready to make this :) We stuck the rolls together then paper macheted it in coloured tissue paper. My car mad son loves it now it's stuck to a door :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## ruby09

Great ideas! We will be cooped up all day tomorrow due to snow, so def gonna try some of these. We might also make homade valentines.

I especially love the moon sand idea. :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

I haven't tried this yet but I really want to! 
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/fae8f3a3cdef5e2f6430a4dd03fda027_zps4a4d9795.jpg

Basically you colour in or cut out rectangles in the colours of your LO's toy cars, then they have to 'park' them in the matching spaces! I can't wait to try it


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you for that! My son is car mad so will love it! :)


----------



## binxyboo

We have just made this
https://www.yourchildlearns.com/megamaps/castle.html

Daddy cut it out, Daniel did the glueing. He is currently decorating it with stickers and felt tip pen.

https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1/1891069_10151850375241455_32924922_n.jpg


----------



## BintUmmi

^ that is so cool!


----------



## leelee

brunettebimbo said:


> We made a car tunnel today. I have been collecting toilet roll tubes and kitchen roll tubes ready to make this :) We stuck the rolls together then paper macheted it in coloured tissue paper. My car mad son loves it now it's stuck to a door :)

My son would love this. How did you stick the rolls together so they don't come apart?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just with cello tape. Some had to be cut slightly to fit together.


----------



## Mrs_T

Fan thread! I love the postbox and the pipe cleaners and colendor ideas - right up Lily's street. I also like the toilet roll car tunnel, except we'd make it a ball shoot to put her small balls down!


----------



## Springflower

Stalking! Some great ideas!


----------



## brunettebimbo

We made find it treasure bottles today :)

Coloured the rice with white vinegar and food colouring then left to dry overnight. I then found some small items, placed them on a piece of paper then took a picture. We filled the bottle with the treasure and the rice. 

We had fun finding the items off the photograph :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58 KB
Views: 9


----------



## brunettebimbo

This morning we made a dinosaur out of paper plates :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AngelUK

I gave my boys the colander and pipe cleaners this morning and they loved it! I really didn't think it would hold their attention for long but they played with it for over 10 mins and really concentrated and even tried to shove each other out of the way. lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Brilliant :)


----------



## disha

bump to read later


----------



## binxyboo

we made minted lamb burgers for dinner the other day.

https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1890984_10151857873841455_2100465130_n.jpg
https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1/5498_10151857873961455_1783307229_n.jpg


----------



## AngelofTroy

We also did some 'cooking', we got Micah involved with topping his mini pizza this lunchtime as you can see he ate half the raw ingredients but it was fun!

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20140223_121912_zpsb63dc674.jpg


----------



## Zondon

Wow! Brilliant thread!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

We've been stuck in the house most of the day waiting for our landlord to fix our fences but we made the best of it with a big bag of pound shop craft pompoms! 

Transferring from bowl to an old chocolate box with a spoon:
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20140224_141900_zpsa406e7b0.jpg
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20140224_141955_zps0ea13212.jpg

Posting through a bottle neck to 'juice' our pompom 'fruits' and stirring our 'juice'!
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20140224_161256_zps43743696.jpg
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20140224_162222_zps2aabcc6e.jpg
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20140224_162511_zps2823cb24.jpg

And flicking them with spoons he found this so much fun but I think I'll regret it next time I serve peas! :dohh:
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20140224_163617_zps09d6f148.jpg


----------



## choc

I love these ideas, I'm going to need them for the Easter holidays!


----------



## AngelUK

Angel where did you get the bottle top? Or did you just cut one and then put tape? Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## AngelofTroy

AngelUK said:


> Angel where did you get the bottle top? Or did you *just cut one and then put tape? * Looks like a lot of fun!

This!


----------



## Button#

Stalking


----------



## lau86

Wow I Am so creatively stunted I would never think of these ideas! Brilliant!


----------



## jodilee6

Not technically at home but something that could easily be done!

Today we went to creation station which is a bit of a crafty type activity and we made a potato animal using lots of bits! Here's LOs potato mouse-pig!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## NoodleSnack

This site is great:

https://happyhooligans.ca/water-displacement-activity/


----------



## brunettebimbo

We made and painted an aeroplane from an old toilet roll tube!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ledzep

I love this thread-stalking! :D


----------



## Zephram

Oh god, really! I am the most useless stay at home mum. Does this thread make anyone else feel inferior?!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Why would it make you feel inferior?
It's just ideas :) Not meant to make anyone feel bad.


----------



## Zephram

I know, haha, I'm just having a bit of a crap morning. I find it hard to entertain my LO and I honestly wouldn't think of doing most of these things even I had all the items in my house.

Nevermind me, I'm just feeling sorry for myself. ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's why I made the thread, for those days when we all have no idea what to do :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Gardening 
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20140314_125809_zps991b6109.jpg


----------



## binxyboo

we planted beans in a jam jar


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I love this thread and wil be stalking. :)


----------



## binxyboo

I have just bought some cress seeds so we can grow cress heads using an empty egg shell

Like this...


----------



## ReggiesMummy

my son loves bubble painting all you do is

Mix together the paint and some washing up liquid on tray then add some water until it is runny enough to blow bubbles. Use a drinking straw to blow into the paint to make bubbles and then place the paper on top of the bubbles. When the bubbles pop remove the paper and leave to dry.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yesterday we took our pipe cleaners in the colander to a new level, threading pasta and straws onto the pipe cleaners! Micah loved it. I had to hold the longer ones still to help at first but he got there:
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20140325_141011_zpsbc439620.jpg
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20140325_140956_zps9b246658.jpg


----------



## mwah_xx

We normally go to an art class today but it was cancelled last minute so we did our own - painting on the floor (covered with sheets of paper!) and then I made play dough to play with.

The mess....!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## binxyboo

our cress heads are looking great!!


----------



## caz_hills

Love the pipe cleaner idea! We had an old suitcase ready for throwing out but my son loves to make dens wth his toys in there - keeps him entertained for ages :) so simple!


----------



## pa2k84

Had something delivered in a large cardboard box the other day, it had been played with every since, holes cut, been coloured in, made into submarine, control panel added best you ever!


----------



## brunettebimbo

We have a massive cardboard box too :lol:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I spent nap time cutting up our junk mail, finding all the pictures of red, yellow, blue and green things, and then I helped Micah stick them onto 4 pieces of paper with in colour groups. It was fun and he liked the sticking, I'm not sure how much the colours sunk in though! I'm planning on sticking the finished 'posters' in his room.

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20140328_135428_zpsa1b9f119.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20140328_135422_zps439fab27.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20140328_140052_zpsaa8ac0b7.jpg

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20140328_143600_zpsa7d5f26e.jpg


----------



## brunettebimbo

What a great idea! I must remember to keep hold of junk mail :lol:


----------



## AngelofTroy

brunettebimbo said:


> What a great idea! I must remember to keep hold of junk mail :lol:

Haha the sole benefit to the mountain of stuff I'm yet to sort through on my coffee table! :haha:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

AngelofTroy said:


> I spent nap time cutting up our junk mail, finding all the pictures of red, yellow, blue and green things, and then I helped Micah stick them onto 4 pieces of paper with in colour groups. It was fun and he liked the sticking, I'm not sure how much the colours sunk in though! I'm planning on sticking the finished 'posters' in his room.
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20140328_135428_zpsa1b9f119.jpg
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20140328_135422_zps439fab27.jpg
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20140328_140052_zpsaa8ac0b7.jpg
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20140328_143600_zpsa7d5f26e.jpg

FAB idea! I think I might try this with DD this week :)


----------



## Clucky as

what a great thread. We like chalk drawing on the footpath outside. making a cubby house obstacle course out of the living room. And chase my son around it. Making paper areoplanes . Using different things about the house to make hats, buckets paper hats, mixing bowls out of the kitchen. helping with cooking ( very messy) which involves my 17 month old mixing flour all over the floor haha. I want to get him to help with pressing shapes out of cookie dough next. we try drawing and he just wants to eat crayon or pencil. water play is fantastic. he loves drink bottles half filled with water. singing and crazy dancing is a hit as well. Put the music channel on with saggy music and just go nuts! it's a great work out for you and kids love it too. 

And bubbles need I say more :)


----------



## R_x

How have I just found this thread. Will have a good nosey later :)


----------



## AngelUK

Just bumping this thread :)


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

binxyboo said:


> our cress heads are looking great!!

I have that egg tin! I have a weird thing about cress though. It makes me feel peculiar. It's the whole growing it out of cotton wool. Even typing that has made me feel abit icky!!! I need to get over this somehow so I can do this with my boy!!


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm another who has no idea how I've missed this thread. Will need to go through it later when Summer goes to nursery.

I need to do cress heads with my two! Something we've never got around to doing!

We love crafting/messy play. Some of our recents from the past week :

Messy Water play - couple of cups, bowls and a pair of wellies at the side and they are happy

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/craft3_zps8414d48f.jpg

Nature's flowers - real twigs and leaves stuck on, kids like collecting bits and bobs and sticking them.

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/craft1_zps4618b972.jpg

Messy Coloured Rice. On a nice day this can entertain them for a good 45 minutes, rice , bowls, spoons and they're happy!

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/craft2_zps72b5f954.jpg


----------



## Natasha2605

brunettebimbo said:


> This morning we made a dinosaur out of paper plates :)

This is a brilliant idea! We are going to do this later! I have masses of spare paper plates.


----------



## brunettebimbo

We did a toilet roll man today :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jessicatunnel

We did messy play today.

Shaving foam + food coloring (or liquid water colors)

https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh484/jessicatunnell/PicMonkeyCollage2_zps611c06e3.jpg


----------



## greenbeans12

Such lovely arts and crafts ideas. I am going to have to try some of them. :)


----------



## ronnie1234

Sticker work
Scissor work
Muddy puddles
We do the floatung thing in the bath!


----------



## ronnie1234

Sarah Lou 80 said:


> binxyboo said:
> 
> 
> our cress heads are looking great!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have that egg tin! I have a weird thing about cress though. It makes me feel peculiar. It's the whole growing it out of cotton wool. Even typing that has made me feel abit icky!!! I need to get over this somehow so I can do this with my boy!!Click to expand...

Instructions for this please?


----------



## AngelofTroy

Folded butterflies:

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20140512_213114_zps39e76989.jpg

I drew a simple butterfly body and head in the middle of the paper along the fold in the middle, opened it out and then Micah finger painted all over, we folded the paper over again and Micah patted it down and opened it out to make a symmetrical pattern for the 'wings'.


----------



## brunettebimbo

We made a happiness jar for my Mums birthday. Tristan helped with happy notes to put inside. Whenever she feels sad she has to get one out to read.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jessicatunnel

Painting today with liquid water colors. Started off using brushes, but ended with using her hands!

https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh484/jessicatunnell/PicMonkeyCollage_zpsb01a5f31.jpg


----------



## NoodleSnack

Gotta to share this page: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/148618856425690093/


----------



## Button#

That's so cool noodlesnack. I used an amazon box to make a colour coded car park for my LO. Like the Pinterest one posted earlier.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I thought I'd find this post and share what we did today sorting pompoms into cups. Not that long ago we tried this and Micah had no concept of sorting colours, we hadn't tried in ages and I brought it out today, I didn't even need to tell him what to do he just sorted them himself!

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20140704_171035_zps94b72ef0.jpg
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20140704_170743_zps62550373.jpg


----------



## brunettebimbo

Brilliant :)

We haven't done much craft stuff recently. Struggling with Morning Sickness. Must try again soon!


----------



## ishvisahaani

Good idea. I will try out this my niece. I bought kids laptop and magnetic alphabets & numbers for her. We used to play with them very often. As she is fond of barbie & loves coloring too, I downloaded these coloring sheets and coloured. Here are Few barbie coloring pages https://www.momjunction.com/articles/beautiful-barbie-coloring-pages-your-kids-will-love_0076970/


----------



## brunettebimbo

We set up a car track today :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 1


----------



## deenamathew

I would like to share what my kid would love to do. He love doing paintings, coloring the cartoon or animals related images, crafts, puzzles, water balloons these kind of fun activities i engage him doing. from these activities he love to do mast is coloring pages. So i download the pages from online and take the printout of the same and sit along with him to color those pages.


----------



## KatieB

Bump :)


----------



## R_x

Bump


----------



## R_x

brunettebimbo said:


> We made a happiness jar for my Mums birthday. Tristan helped with happy notes to put inside. Whenever she feels sad she has to get one out to read.

If your still about what did you put in the jar? :flower:


----------



## R_x

Came across this and thought it was a good idea

It's just halved cupcake/bun cases :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## brunettebimbo

R_x said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> We made a happiness jar for my Mums birthday. Tristan helped with happy notes to put inside. Whenever she feels sad she has to get one out to read.
> 
> If your still about what did you put in the jar? :flower:Click to expand...


I just did little squares of paper with things like "Nana makes me smile" "Nana gives the best hugs" "I love you Nana" etc then folded up and put inside.


----------

